# Nintendo Direct - 11.5.2014 @ 2PM PT / 10PM GMT



## Justin (Nov 4, 2014)

The classic Nintendo Direct detailing upcoming titles across both platforms is back tomorrow.

http://www.nintendo.com/nintendo-direct/11-05-2014/


----------



## Flop (Nov 4, 2014)

Hoping for Majora's Mask 3D!


----------



## Justin (Nov 4, 2014)

Annnnnd Japan is on board. Worth being excited now.


----------



## ACNiko (Nov 4, 2014)

Some more information about Zelda U, please!

We will most likely get a release date for the MK8 DLC, some more stuff about Smash and Amiibo.

Anyways, I'm excited for this. ^^


----------



## Flop (Nov 4, 2014)

ACNiko said:


> Some more information about Zelda U, please!
> 
> We will most likely get a release date for the MK8 DLC, some more stuff about Smash and Amiibo.
> 
> Anyways, I'm excited for this. ^^


Eh, Zelda U is probably a given. I'll be surprised if they don't cover it.


----------



## ACNiko (Nov 4, 2014)

Fierce said:


> Eh, Zelda U is probably a given. I'll be surprised if they don't cover it.



I wouldn't be surprised if they did not talk it. But they should.


----------



## Solar (Nov 4, 2014)

This is so exciting!! We haven't had a general direct in a long time. There could be some awesome announcements in this.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 4, 2014)

SKREEEEEEEEEEE

I bet there'll PROBABLY be something about ORAS.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 4, 2014)

I hope they talk about Flipnote Studio 3D....oh wait...they're not going to. :C

But I am looking forward to it, since they will probably show off the DHD trailer.


----------



## FancyThat (Nov 4, 2014)

I'll be watching, very exciting! I got an email about it from Nintendo .


----------



## Imitation (Nov 4, 2014)

Im hoping that they show something of Shin megami tensei X Fire emblem 
Its as if they have forgotten about it..


----------



## lazuli (Nov 4, 2014)

wwwhWEHSHHHH I WANT ORAS STUFF.


----------



## Javocado (Nov 4, 2014)

*BRING ON DAT SPLATOON NEWS*


----------



## Amissapanda (Nov 4, 2014)

Exciting! I'm looking forward to info on existing upcoming releases (_Splatoon_ is something I'm really anxious to hear/see more about, as well as _Zelda U_). And I wonder if they're going to come out with a new AC game next year, as well. I still have my suspicions that the inclusion of Isabelle and Villager in DLC for May miiiiight relate to a possible game release. But we'll see. 

(Part of me still likes to hope for some kind of official _Mother 3_ translation/port to the 3DS, but I'm definitely not going to get my hopes up, with how Nintendo makes a mockery out of Mother fans as it is.)

Definitely looking forward to this!


----------



## windfall (Nov 4, 2014)

GAH I have class tomorrow at that time @_@. Gunna be refreshing tomorrow to see what gets announced.

I like surprises, but fingers crossed for Bravely Second and Final Fantasy explorers release dates for NA!! 

(twewy2 would make my decade though js)


----------



## Nerd House (Nov 4, 2014)

windfall said:


> I like surprises, but fingers crossed for Bravely Second and Final Fantasy explorers release dates for NA!!



Wow, didnt think anyone else knew about FF Explorers. xD


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 4, 2014)

Voltz09 said:


> Im hoping that they show something of Shin megami tensei X Fire emblem
> Its as if they have forgotten about it..



So long as people continue to bug them for it, I doubt they'll forget!

I'll be working when the direct happens. ;-;


----------



## Hamusuta (Nov 4, 2014)

Yay a Direct on my birthday


----------



## Jinglefruit (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm so excited for this with all the Nintendo stuff about to release and possibilities for other things, but, Why do this on a public holiday over one of the few hours that most of the UK will be outside???


----------



## EndlessElements (Nov 4, 2014)

too bad i can't access a computer right now and the YT app doesn't allow you to watch streams. ;^;


----------



## Jake (Nov 4, 2014)

MH4U release date pls ty


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 4, 2014)

Jinglefruit said:


> I'm so excited for this with all the Nintendo stuff about to release and possibilities for other things, but, Why do this on a public holiday over one of the few hours that most of the UK will be outside???



Seeing as it's a worldwide direct, they're probably trying to get the majority of people to view it at the same time. I think. Why would UK be outside at 10 PM though.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Nov 4, 2014)

Tom said:


> Seeing as it's a worldwide direct, they're probably trying to get the majority of people to view it at the same time. I think. Why would UK be outside at 10 PM though.



Guy Fawkes (Bonfire/fireworks night). The fireworks show I'm going to (and actually travelling 2 hours for!) doesn't start until 9:30. And even though I'm staying with a friend after we will just be in people traffic afterwards so I'll probably miss most of the Direct.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 5, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> Exciting! I'm looking forward to info on existing upcoming releases (_Splatoon_ is something I'm really anxious to hear/see more about, as well as _Zelda U_). And I wonder if they're going to come out with a new AC game next year, as well. I still have my suspicions that the inclusion of Isabelle and Villager in DLC for May miiiiight relate to a possible game release. But we'll see.
> 
> (Part of me still likes to hope for some kind of official _Mother 3_ translation/port to the 3DS, but I'm definitely not going to get my hopes up, with how Nintendo makes a mockery out of Mother fans as it is.)
> 
> Definitely looking forward to this!



Splatoon is being developed by the same people as Animal Crossing so we're probs not gonna see a new AC game.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Nov 5, 2014)

Just a quick question, will the livestream on the Nintendo website work on a tablet? If it doesn't will they be streaming on Twitch too? I'm asking this since I need to know whether I'll have to use my computer to watch it instead watching it in bed...


----------



## Pixelorez (Nov 5, 2014)

http://us23.chatzy.com/42247252690488
This is the Nintendo Direct chat on Chatzy!
Password for chat: TBT or tbt.

Nintendo Direct: http://www.nintendo.com/nintendo-direct/11-05-2014/
"started by ApolloJusticeAC"


----------



## oath2order (Nov 5, 2014)

MM3DS CONFIRMED



AUGHUIGHSKHSH


----------



## Imitation (Nov 5, 2014)

OMG ITS FINALLY HERE!!!!


----------



## Solar (Nov 5, 2014)

MAJORA'S MASK OMG


----------



## RhinoK (Nov 5, 2014)

*oh my ****ING GOD MAJORAS MASK 3D *


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 5, 2014)

MAJORA'S MASK 3DS **** YES


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 5, 2014)

THAT MAJORAS MASK 3D THUGH?!?!/1/


----------



## RhinoK (Nov 5, 2014)

*SPRING 2015 RELEAS EOH MY GOD THE HYPE IS REAL I LOVE YOU NINTENDO*


----------



## Imitation (Nov 5, 2014)

OMG THAT SPECIAL EDITION <33


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Nov 5, 2014)

AHHHH MAJORA's MASK


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 5, 2014)

so I'm gonna have to get OoT3D now

simply to pair with MM3D


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Nov 5, 2014)

New NES REMIX!?


----------



## RhinoK (Nov 5, 2014)

I WAS GOING TO PALY MAJORAS MASK AGAIN TOO BUT ILL JUST PLAY ALTTP AND ALBW AND THEN PLAY OOT IN PREPARATION

I WANT TO SEE IF THEY ADD ANYTHING ELSE
SECOND QUEST PLS


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 5, 2014)

Was that a new 3DS XL Limited Edition? It looked like it had NES colors.

Anyway, how about all these New Nintendo 3DS releases? :V


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Nov 5, 2014)

CAPTIN TOAD!!!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 5, 2014)

THEY ACKNOWLEDGED THE FAMICOM OH MY GOD WHAT


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 5, 2014)

Oh crap dude, this F-Zero track looks sick.


----------



## RhinoK (Nov 5, 2014)

the coins ARE RUPPEES

- - - Post Merge - - -

snes rAinbow road


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Nov 5, 2014)

OH MY GOD THAT LINK TRACK


----------



## Imitation (Nov 5, 2014)

Is each region getting separate streams or am I just *really* behind?
Im watching Captain Toad now..


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 5, 2014)

HOLY **** THE SPINNER IN HYRULE WARRIORS I LOVED THAT THING


----------



## RhinoK (Nov 5, 2014)

DUCK HUNT


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 5, 2014)

DUCK HUNT TRAILER YAY


----------



## RhinoK (Nov 5, 2014)

duck hUNT VIRTUAL CONSOLE


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 5, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> duck hUNT VIRTUAL CONSOLE



Wow I've been waiting for this since the original Wii came out.


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 5, 2014)

Mario and Luigi outfits for the Felynes. This game is shaping up to be TOO GOOD

- - - Post Merge - - -

At first I was thinking that'd somehow lead into a small announcement for Flipnote Studio 3D, but instead it was PIKMIN 3 DEMO NOW


----------



## RhinoK (Nov 5, 2014)

Here's the Majora's Mask trailer


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 5, 2014)

Splatoon single player? Even more hyped now.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 5, 2014)

dear god the music in the beginning I was just like

"oh my god it can't be"

"dear god it is"


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 5, 2014)

"Squid vs Octopus: Nature's epic battle for supremacy." - Satoru Iwata, 2014


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Nov 5, 2014)

That was damn short


----------



## Solar (Nov 5, 2014)

Sooo the very beginning and end were great, the middle, not as great as I was hoping for.


----------



## Amissapanda (Nov 5, 2014)

Yesssss I was waiting for _Splatoon_ news! Single-player mode looks pretty dang awesome.

Too bad it's going to be released in the 2nd quarter. I was hoping for a Spring release, at least. Ah well.


----------



## Jawile (Nov 5, 2014)

"xenobrade chronicles" -iwata


----------



## Imitation (Nov 5, 2014)

Still nothing on SMT X Fire emblem... ;_;


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 5, 2014)

Solar said:


> Sooo the very beginning and end were great, the middle, not as great as I was hoping for.


That's pretty much every Direct, unless it focuses on a single game.


----------



## Cory (Nov 5, 2014)

Splatoon makes me moist.


----------



## FancyThat (Nov 5, 2014)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> AHHHH MAJORA's MASK



That was my reaction, really looking forward to it . I really want that Persona 3DS XL as well.


----------



## Jaebeommie (Nov 5, 2014)

MAJORA'S MASK. BEEN WAITING FOR THIS SO I CAN ACTUALLY PLAY THE GAAAAAME


----------



## Flop (Nov 5, 2014)

GUYS YESSS


----------



## Jake (Nov 5, 2014)

this direct was really disappointing soznotsoz


----------



## Solar (Nov 5, 2014)

Jake. said:


> this direct was really disappointing soznotsoz



I have to agree. I feel like there was something left to be desired.


----------



## RhinoK (Nov 5, 2014)

Jake. said:


> this direct was really disappointing soznotsoz



0/10 doesn't have Super Mario Sunshine


----------



## Jake (Nov 5, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> 0/10 doesn't have Super Mario Sunshine



that's got nothing to do with it. the only thing i even cared about was the MM remake. nothing else interested me


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 5, 2014)

Truley the best thing about the direct for me was the Majora's Mask 3D being a thing (obvious is obvious), the Duck Hunt trailer, and the Pikmin 3 shorts.


----------



## Javocado (Nov 5, 2014)

MM remake, MK8 DLC trailer and OMG SPLATOON were the best parts of the Direct.
I know they announced MM but I was hoping they'd finish off with Zelda U.

Oh well.
You know what this Direct was missing?
Paper Mario Thousand Year Door remake


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 5, 2014)

Javocado said:


> Paper Mario Thousand Year Door remake


Please make that happen.

Or maybe Gamecube VC games....hopefully...


----------



## Javocado (Nov 5, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Please make that happen.
> 
> Or maybe Gamecube VC games....hopefully...



I'd be all for them Gamecube Virtual Consoles.
So many gems on the Gamecube.


----------



## Hyoshido (Nov 5, 2014)

I just don't get the appeal of Splatoon at all and I love shooters.

I was dissapointed with the direct since I was hoping for news on Zelda U and Starfox.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 5, 2014)

What was all announced besides MM remake?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 5, 2014)

Javocado said:


> Paper Mario Thousand Year Door remake



Oh god, yes please.

In fact, give us a proper Paper Mario 3 as well Nintendo.



Hyogo said:


> I just don't get the appeal of Splatoon at all and I love shooters.
> 
> I was dissapointed with the direct since I was hoping for news on Zelda U and Starfox.



Why the hell would anyone in their right mind expect anything new on those games this year, considering how recently we even got info on them simply being in production?



Also, thinking about it, and as much as I loved...

Does anyone else feel that the Majora's Mask 3D trailer would've fit better at the end of the direct than the beginning? Mostly because of how much it completely undermined everything that came after.

- - - Post Merge - - -



LoveMcQueen said:


> What was all announced besides MM remake?



zzzz steampunk game (was talking about running out of steam a metaphor here....?)
amiibo support for MK8 to give your Miis costumes based off the amiibo
MK8 DLC+price (idr if mentioned before the direct, but you can buy both packs together for a discount)
Link amiibo gives you spinner (aka best TP item) in Hyrule Warriors
some stuff with Xenoblade Chronicles X
Duck Hunt reveal trailer+VC announcement
some NES remix stuff or something
Famicom 3DS theme
Toad's Trackers
Splatoon

off the top of my head

- - - Post Merge - - -

lol this is more of a summarization of **** than announcements

eh w/e


----------



## SteveyTaco (Nov 5, 2014)

I just died that was so bloody awesome and when they announced MM 3D I screamed like a girl (true story)


----------



## Danielkang2 (Nov 6, 2014)

What's great about Majora's mask?


----------



## Gracelia (Nov 6, 2014)

omg life is complete with MM remake

daniel pls..everything is great about it


----------



## Danielkang2 (Nov 6, 2014)

What about it? I've only played windwaker hd and it was boring.  Too slow and not enjoyable.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I haven't played many zelda titles. Any recommendations? Also found a limited edition of mm http://www.zeldainformer.com/news/special-edition-of-majoras-mask-3d-announced-in-european-livestream


----------



## ACNiko (Nov 6, 2014)

oath2order said:


> dear god the music in the beginning I was just like
> 
> "oh my god it can't be"
> 
> "dear god it is"



MY EXACT SAME THOUGHTS!!! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Can you all believe this:

We're gonna see Tingle.... IN 3D!!!


----------



## Flop (Nov 6, 2014)

Fierce said:


> Hoping for Majora's Mask 3D!


Hey guys remember when I said this


----------



## lazuli (Nov 6, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> What's great about Majora's mask?



nostalgia and stuff. dat storyline tho
i'm going to cry i want it

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fierce said:


> Hey guys remember when I said this



pats u on da head. good job.


----------

